# Epson FastFoto FF-640



## mrlnavy (Dec 15, 2016)

This is a new piece of equipment that will scan a print photo in a second (so it says) A short study of the specs and demo videos shows that it is targeted to those of us who daily contemplate the thousands of prints accumulated before the digital age. It is clearly also set to compete with the photo scanning services which for many of us would accumulate some hefty charges if we were to send out a complete trove to be scanned. 
What really struck me was the software included. It says you can upload the scanned images directly to Apple photo, Google Photo, Google Drive, and to Dropbox. You can also upload to Email, an FTP server, an on-line storage account, or any folder on your PC or Mac.It also says it can scan directly into "editable" formats such as Word or Excel files. Unfortunately no mention of an interface to Lightroom. Given that it interfaces to so many different pieces of software there probably is a specified output file structure to which a Lightroom input could be attached. At least that's what I hope. I'd be interested in any comments or experience that others have had with this equipment. I have no connection to Epson. I am hopeful that this may really be the answer to solving the logistics of moving my print mountain into a sortable digital form.


----------



## happycranker (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you read this review, it may help?
Epson FastFoto FF-640 review


----------

